# Test Shows Subway's Oven-Roasted Chicken Is Only 50 Percent Chicken



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2017)

*DNA Test Shows Subway's Oven-Roasted Chicken Is Only 50 Percent Chicken*

LOS ANGELES (CBSLA.com) ' If you think that chicken sandwich you ordered at Subway did not fully taste like fowl, you may have been right.

According to a Canadian study, a DNA test showed only half of Subway's oven-roasted patty is made with real chicken.

Subway was among five fast-food restaurants whose chicken the Canadian Broadcast Corporation had tested.

The results showed the Oven Roasted Chicken patties averaged 53.6 percent chicken DNA while the Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki strips came in at 42.8 percent.

The sandwich chain refuted the results of the DNA test in a released statement:

'SUBWAY Canada cannot confirm the veracity of the results of the lab testing you had conducted. However, we are concerned by the alleged findings you cite with respect to the proportion of soy content. Our chicken strips and oven roasted chicken contain 1% or less of soy protein. We use this ingredient in these products as a means to help stabilize the texture and moisture. All of our chicken items are made from 100% white meat chicken which is marinated, oven roasted and grilled. We tested our chicken products recently for nutritional and quality attributes and found it met our food quality standards. We will look into this again with our supplier to ensure that the chicken is meeting the high standard we set for all of our menu items and ingredients.'

In case you wondered what the rest of the patties and chicken strips are made of: It's soy.

The same test was done on the chicken Wendy's and McDonald's serve.

Wendy's grilled chicken sandwich averaged 88.5 percent chicken, while McDonald's Grilled Country Chicken averaged 84.9 percent, according to the findings.

Wendy's response: 'Wendy's Grilled Chicken Sandwich is a whole muscle chicken breast fillet; not reformed or restructured. In addition, we use only 100% Canadian chicken in Canada. For our grilled chicken sandwich and other grilled chicken products (salads, wraps, etc.) we use a juicy, all-white meat chicken breast fillet, marinated in a blend of herbs. We do not provide ingredient percentages as we consider that information to be proprietary.'

McDonald's response: 'Our grilled chicken sandwich is made with 100% seasoned chicken breast. The chicken breast is (a single piece) trimmed for size to fit the sandwich. We don't release the percentage of each ingredient for competitive reasons, but on the nutrition centre people can see that our grilled chicken includes seasoning and other ingredients, just like at home.'

*Source:* http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017...ways-oven-roasted-chicken-is-only-50-chicken/


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2017)

still tastes good, need to add some yoga mat


----------



## MrPeptide (May 24, 2017)

subway is shit...always has been, been sick twice from there....never again..... makes McD or Burger King look like a Michellin starred steak house


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2017)

I like their rotisserie chicken


----------

